# Road's End 2008



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Here are a couple of shots of the sign and scarecrow for my home haunt, Road's End. Hope to get some more setup and pics this coming week.

(I would have had the new sign I made up but I wasn't able to get the hours and date on it. It'll just go up for the night of the haunt. )


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That looks so spooky! Awesome. Just AWESOME!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool scarecrow, I love it with the red light!:devil:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! I need to come out and see your set-up. I'm off the week of Halloween so maybe some evening early in that week.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Love the entrance! Nice job on the scarecrow. The fencing looks good too. Sign is very readable BTW. Will there be more pics? Sure makes me want to visit.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like the lighting alot!! Great scarecrow too!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks y'all. Had a lot of response to the early display. I'll try and get more pics when I get more out. Weather's turned crappy so maybe more this weekend.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## WolfbaneManor (Oct 15, 2008)

Very cool.

I agree with everyone else,this entrance is very spooky indeed.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Seeked it out in person today. VERY NICE!!!!!!! I'm digging the coffins on the side too. Jdubbya and I got to get up there for the all access tour


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I love your scare crow!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully creepy!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks good, LewLew! I like it! Runing out of time this year but a scarecrow is definitely on the to do list for next year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

scarecrow is good
scaarecrow is scarey
looks great with the cornstalks
nice lighting


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I LOVE it!! Well done!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

The pictures are great lewlew. I like the scarecrow!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice! Happy Halloween! & Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

MotelSixx said:


> Seeked it out in person today. VERY NICE!!!!!!! I'm digging the coffins on the side too. Jdubbya and I got to get up there for the all access tour


Glad you made it out! Sorry I wasn't around. The coffins will be out front holding my "rules" signs. I'll be off for a few days before the 31st setting up but I'm going to try and make it up to jdubbya's and your place. Maybe then if not before.

I just realized where you were and I have heard comments from other people about your place!!

Thanks everyone else for the comments! The scarecrow fits into our corm maze theme really well but I've got about 4-5 truckloads of corn to set up this year! So much to do but so little time.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 27, 2008)

The skeleton scarecrow is really good and would look great in my "boneyard". Do you have a how-to?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Verrrry nice, lewlew.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Super creepy scarecrow. I really like the red light on him - finishes him off beautifully.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah...really great shot. Lighting makes it even better!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Ooo - I love the creepy scarecrow!!!! Fantastic display!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great scarecrow. Love the hood.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice scarecrow.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Here is the daytime video for our haunt. Unfortunately I don't have any nighttime video and barely have any pics. One of these years I'm going to take the time to learn how to take good night video and pics.

The first room the ToT's enter is our with room. We have a wonderful friend who plays our witch and hands out candy. She really gets inot the character. Just before the ToT's enter the next room they were startled by a girl 'living' under the table. SHe really made people jump! We're planning on completely revamping this room for '09. Same theme, just better.

They then enter our haunted bridge. The bridge teeters back and forth (the center stringer was 1" higher). Whilst trying to navigate the bridge they are attacked from wither side by zombies from the corn. This was our best 'room' last year.

After passing by the FCG crypt they enter the Dummy Room. Six static figures and 2 live actors. This room is filled with lots and lots of fog, loud music, and a strobe light.

They then go past the spider's lair. My buddy made the large spider and laid behind it and shot string web at the people as they walked by.

After walking down the hallway they are attacked by two FCG puppets, which is always a great scare. We had people bouncing of the opposite wall all night.

The ToTers then enter our corn maze which is made from straw bales lined with corn stalks. We have 6-7 live actors throughout the maze, all dressed to kill.

We use 15-16 live actors and everyone has a blast.






Thanks for watching!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Mark!
Now I really wish I could have come to see it in person! What a great display/walkthrough. So much going on and each scene had suspense. Love the corn maze and the bridge. It's really elaborate and your property is perfect for such a big haunt.
I'll be out this year for sure. Gotta see this first hand!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice. I love the dummy room. Just the anticipation that one of those is going to move, but you don't know which one, will get me every time.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The closing credits about your patient wife are a riot!


There is such a feeling of serenity watching this video, especially with the opening shots of skellies enjoying a day out in the sun, but I'll bet the feel is entirely different at night. I like the little details, too, like the rat eating an arm at the table.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Who doesnt love black plastic?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

very nice set up, like all the corn stalks


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments y'all! 

Jerry, I'm going to set up the cemetery a bit earlier this year just so we have a chance to see each others displays set up! If you make it down in time you can help stuff about 4 heaping truckloads of cornstalks into 200 bales of hay! 

Roxy, I really wish I could have done a night time video because everything changes so much with sound, light, and darkness. *heavy sigh* Maybe next year I'll be HauntForum DVD worthy! And yes, my wife is VERY patient.

BB, black plastic rules!; except in the wind, or with light behind it, or when it rains, when it snows, hmmmmmm... on second thought. We're trying to get away from the plastic portions and go more with canvas tarps and heavier fabrics. Again, more stuff for next year.

Thanks everyone for taking a look and for the feedback!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey the vid is gone ---  never mind its up looks great


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

great job on a cool walkthrough, wish i could have came and seen it in person.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Nicely done, love the static/live prop room... I know where'd I'd be scarin


----------



## G-reaper (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a very nice display you have in your yard


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like you have a lot of help...and a lot of room. Good job.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks! We do try and pack as much into our space as we can. Definitely couldn't do this without the help. We normally have 10-15 people to help set up, of course there's usually only 2-3 to help tear down.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job! Looks like a LOT of work. How many visitors did you get?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

lewlew said:


> Thanks for the nice comments y'all!
> 
> BB, black plastic rules!; except in the wind, or with light behind it, or when it rains, when it snows, hmmmmmm... on second thought. We're trying to get away from the plastic portions and go more with canvas tarps and heavier fabrics. Again, more stuff for next year.
> 
> Thanks everyone for taking a look and for the feedback!


Awesome job!

I bought the heavier black plastic, I think it's 6 mil. I had a screaming mom clutching her ToT, leaning their entire body weight on a black plastic wall trying to avoid a zombie. The wall held! (much to my relief)


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Cool walkthrough. Your haunt is bigger than I expected.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Warrant2000 said:


> Awesome job!
> 
> I bought the heavier black plastic, I think it's 6 mil. I had a screaming mom clutching her ToT, leaning their entire body weight on a black plastic wall trying to avoid a zombie. The wall held! (much to my relief)


Yeah, I try and use the heavy 6 mil stuff too but it's hard to find around here. Really expensive too. There's also the flammability issue. At least I can treat fabric.



djchrisb said:


> Cool walkthrough. Your haunt is bigger than I expected.


Thanks!! We do try and pack in as much as possible without being too cluttered. I'm even going to expand the cemetery a bit this year. Throw in a few tombstone head poppers and a *fantastic* monument that jdubbya's making for me.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

i reallllly like the corn maze. that def took some time. nice props too. great job!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I hope you didn't have to buy all those hay bales, that would cost some bucks. And where in the world did you get all those corn stalks? From the amish? LOL They look terrific. What a great concept. I have to agree that your haunt holds lots of anticipation. And that is what it is all about. Good job. Wish I had help. I build and set up my entire haunt by myself. Takes me the whole month of Oct to get it all up. And all my husband does is help hand out candy. I hope you really appreciate all that help.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

st paul mn said:


> i reallllly like the corn maze. that def took some time. nice props too. great job!


Thanks spm! Appreciate that.



Just Whisper said:


> I hope you didn't have to buy all those hay bales, that would cost some bucks. And where in the world did you get all those corn stalks? From the amish? LOL They look terrific. What a great concept. I have to agree that your haunt holds lots of anticipation. And that is what it is all about. Good job. Wish I had help. I build and set up my entire haunt by myself. Takes me the whole month of Oct to get it all up. And all my husband does is help hand out candy. I hope you really appreciate all that help.


Not the Amish! :eekin:If I got the bales and corn from them I would DEFINITELY have to pay for them! No, my buddy is a farmer who raises beef cattle. the straw bales and the corn are from him. Last year we used over 200 bales and four truckloads of corn. He also made the large spider. I couldn't do this if not for him.

I sypathize with you on the help issue. The first couple of years it was just me, running around like crazy trying to get everything ready. Now I have some help setting up and scaring at least. Still just a couple of us to tear down though. Even had a couple of tweens ask if they could help last year (good on the setup, bad on the scaring part).


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

If you need assistance on how to take nighttime pics, let me know!


----------

